# Hopeful New WGSD Owner



## Drew Orleans (Jan 23, 2013)

Hello Everyone,

I have been extensively searching for a WGSD from a reputable breeder. Unfortunately, I have only come across breeders that have bad practices, bad reviews on here, planned litters that are too far off or their grammatical skills are so poor that there is no way they can be smart enough to breed dogs. 

(Disclaimer: I know my grammar is weak as well, but these people are beyond belief bad...)

Anyway, my wife and I live in Louisiana and are hoping to get a puppy as soon as possible. The reason we want one now is because I may be making a big change, location wise, very soon and would like to have the dog well trained before said move, several months from now. I also am wanting one sooner because I have been looking for a while now and I'm getting anxious. As far as what we are looking for in the dog, I will create a bulleted list below:

-White (Obviously I would like a pretty dog but am more concerned with the health and temperament.)
-Male
-I am not looking to breed or compete with him. Just want a super intelligent, loving, protective, well tempered shepherd. I want to teach him as many tricks/commands as possible and may put him in the defense training classes (can't remember the name... sorry)
-I would like the breeder to provide a solid guarantee that will cover the dog's health. I have seen a lot of 1 year guarantees which do nothing to let me know the dog likely won't get HD.
-If there is anything major I left out please let me know.

Some of the breeders and kennels I have looked into are:
-Kerstone Shepherds
-Jackie Baughman
-Whites and Kennels
-White Stone Shepherds.
-Eclipse Kennels
-Susan Ewart
-Etc.

I won't say who were the good, bad, dumb or the delayed litter ones are but you guys know much more than I do.

I would greatly appreciate any help and direction you all have to offer.

Thank you for your time.


----------



## Drew Orleans (Jan 23, 2013)

Just discovered Surefire and their Berger Blanc Suisse litter...

What is the difference between BBS and WGSD?


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Sorry I can't help but you could try to PM Whiteshepherds on the board, she might be able to point you in the right direction

As for the BBS Vs WGSD debate, there was a recent thread regarding it which may prove helpful

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...-german-shepherd-vs-white-swiss-shepherd.html


----------



## Shaolin (Jun 16, 2012)

BBS is another name for the WGSD because in Europe and especially Germany, they do not recognize the white coat for the GSD and the SV, the parent club of the German Shepherd Dog, does not allow WGSDs on their registry. Because of this, the BBS was created. Look at http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...-german-shepherd-vs-white-swiss-shepherd.html

That will give you the reason why the WGSD was split off into the BBS. I sent you a PM, by the way.


----------



## jessac (Oct 29, 2012)

I have a WGSD from surefire. PM me if you want more info about the breeder.


----------



## Drew Orleans (Jan 23, 2013)

Thank you.


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

Just wanted to wish you good luck c:! And that I'm anxious for you as well! Can't WAIT to see puppy pictures! 

Good for you for doing extensive research. It'll pays off!


----------



## Drew Orleans (Jan 23, 2013)

Zeeva,

I've seen your posts all over the place on here so let me ask you...

Thoughts on Kerstone Kennels and thoughts on the Berger Blanc Suisse puppies at Surefire?

Thanks


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

Just an FYI. If you want a dog that can be registered with the AKC be sure to ask the breeder about it before buying the pup. A BBS/AKC white GSD mix can't be registered with the AKC or any FCI country registry as a BBS or a GSD, it can only be registered with the UKC as a White Shepherd. (nothing wrong with that, just making sure you know because you mentioned Surefire)

I don't like recommending breeders it gets too complicated, but you might want to add Foxhunt White Shepherds in Florida to your search list. I noticed she isn't on it. Her website is over the top with bells, whistles and music  but she's producing some really nice dogs and getting positive feedback about the dogs she's sent to Freedom Guide Dogs. A very involved, long time breeder of White Shepherds worth adding to your comparison list. 

My 3 are from Braehead White Shepherds. No complaints here.


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

Just letting you know that I did receive your PM and will respond as soon as I can (about to run out, will be back in a few hours). I have met a few Surefire dogs in person, and am acquainted with owners/breeders/partners of Eclipse, Kerstone, and White Stone Kennels. I will send you my opinions and what I have heard about them. 

I highly recommend speaking to Whiteshepherds, who's post is above mine, and hearing her recommendations. She knows what she is talking about, and her dogs sound amazing!


----------



## Drew Orleans (Jan 23, 2013)

I'd really like a Braehead dog but she isn't having a litter until the all I think...


----------



## AngelaA6 (Jan 20, 2013)

If we're talking about Surefire Shepherds in Longview, Wa my hubby and I are going to be getting our next puppy from her (or an adult depending on if we want to go through the puppy stage again).


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

AngelaA6 said:


> If we're talking about Surefire Shepherds in Longview, Wa my hubby and I are going to be getting our next puppy from her (or an adult depending on if we want to go through the puppy stage again).


I don't mind puppies except the first few weeks...seems like all they do is eat, sleep, pee, take two steps, pee again, sit down, stand up and pee again.


----------



## Drew Orleans (Jan 23, 2013)

Rei, 

Sounds good. Thanks.


----------



## Kaimeju (Feb 2, 2013)

I do not have one of their dogs, but if you are looking as far away as WA you might check out Parsons Shepherds. I've chatted with the owners over email and they seem really nice and knowledgeable. They show in the UKC and do some dock-diving/herding occasionally.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Actually, if you are thinking about moving in the near future, you may want to just take a deep breath, relax and just focus on continuing to find a great breeder and waiting for that perfect puppy.

Focus more on your move and finding the perfect new dog friendly neighborhood/house/life and then add that new puppy when things are more in place and you won't feel quite so rushed.


----------



## Drew Orleans (Jan 23, 2013)

Something turned me off about Parsons. Can't remember what it was...



And as far as the move goes, I may be moving somewhere for a couple years and the wife may stay behind for work reasons and just come to visit a lot. That's why we want him now, so I can work with him and train him before I go. Also, dealing with a new puppy would be easier with us both working together. If we wait until I move there is no way she could manage on her own with her work schedule.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Drew Orleans said:


> Something turned me off about Parsons. Can't remember what it was...
> 
> 
> 
> And as far as the move goes, I may be moving somewhere for a couple years and the wife may stay behind for work reasons and just come to visit a lot. That's why we want him now, so I can work with him and train him before I go. Also, dealing with a new puppy would be easier with us both working together. *If we wait until I move there is no way she could manage on her own with her work schedule*.


Well just be careful, my GSD's all need alot of time for a full year or so (hmm maybe 2 yrs) before they calm down and are easier. That's with miles of exercise and lots of dog classes.

So you are right to be careful and find an extremely laid back puppy or sounds like your wife will be absolutely overwhelmed without you.


----------



## Drew Orleans (Jan 23, 2013)

Never mind. It was that they only had 1 girl left and the price is 2 grand.

Looking for a boy and that dog better crap gold if I'm gonna pay 2 grand for a puppy that I can get for 1200 somewhere else, with the same quality and health.


Unless her dogs are the cream of the crop and I'm missing something.


----------



## Drew Orleans (Jan 23, 2013)

It'll be a year (give or take) before I move so getting a puppy now would be nice. Plus he will keep her company while I'm gone.


----------



## AngelaA6 (Jan 20, 2013)

I was actually surprised at surefires prices...she also sells older puppies and adult. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

I'm not exactly sure what you're looking for with a WGSD, but FWIW my girl Faith is a fantastic dog ... she's from Vantasia/Sugarloaf kennel in Pennsylvania:
Welcome to Sugarloaf Shepherds - Championship German Shepherd Dogs of White Coat Color

There are several WGSD clubs that you might find interesting, have lots of photos and information about member's dogs:
White German Shepherd Dog Club of America, Inc. || Welcome
White German Shepherd Dog Club International, Inc - Home
WSCC White Shepherd Club of Canada
 American White Shepherd Association


----------



## jackieo1990 (Jul 15, 2013)

*surefire?*

hello I am looking into buying a german shepherd. I live in Houston Tx and i ran across surefire shepherds. I am very interested however i need a little more information. Is anyone familiar with this breeder?


----------



## jackieo1990 (Jul 15, 2013)

*Help on wgsd surefire*



jessac said:


> I have a WGSD from surefire. PM me if you want more info about the breeder.


Hello I'm new to the forum I'm planning on ordering from surefire in Washington state. I'm on Houston and I've been wanting some references or reviews. Can you help me out by telling me your experience with surefire ?


----------



## jackieo1990 (Jul 15, 2013)

*Surefire*

Hello I'm planning on getting a puppy from surefire may I have reviews?


----------



## WGSD Nikko (Jul 24, 2013)

Check out Guardian Angel Sheperds. They have a FAcebook as well as a website....be ready to be wait listed as their are lines to get one of their pups! But they are awesome and have the cleanest kennels and best practices I have ever seen!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TwoBigEars (May 11, 2013)

I haven't seen anyone mention Reeves Royal Acres! She's very involved in the breed and does her best to match puppies of appropriate temperament in their new homes.

I do agree with the others that it may not be the right time for a puppy with your upcoming move. Especially if it is only several months away. But you know what you're capable of.


----------



## Drew Orleans (Jan 23, 2013)

Took a long time for the litter to come, but we will finally be getting the little guy from a great breeder in just under 6 weeks. Can't freaking wait.


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

Drew Orleans said:


> Took a long time for the litter to come, but we will finally be getting the little guy from a great breeder in just under 6 weeks. Can't freaking wait.


Just read your other thread, congrats!! Mind if I ask who the sire and dam are? Can't wait to see pictures, I'm sure he'll be beautiful. Have you picked out names yet?


----------



## Drew Orleans (Jan 23, 2013)

Sire is bling and dam is vanna. Getty didn't take unfortunately. I preferred vanna anyway. 

Might name him...
Rayo (pronounced rye-oh) means beam or ray in Spanish. 
Cane, as in sugar cane which is a big crop around here. 
Considering others as well so open to suggestions. Might even go with a black dog's name to be a little goofy.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Drew Orleans said:


> Sire is bling and dam is vanna. Getty didn't take unfortunately. I preferred vanna anyway.
> 
> Might name him...
> Rayo (pronounced rye-oh) means beam or ray in Spanish.
> ...


Ghost
Ghoul
Winter
Casper
Aspen
Blizzard
Polar
Cloud
Salt
Glacier
Klondike
Yukon
Crest
Downy
Shiro
Sky
Feather
Frost
Tundra 
Ice


----------

